# [kurzer Erfahrungsbericht] Playstation VR



## Wenzman (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade beim Elektrofachhandel meines Vertrauens mit den 2 M's ein PSVR Gerät abgeholt und möchte euch meine (bisherigen) Meinungen/Erfahrungen zum Gerät mitteilen, da ich weiß, dass viele von euch skeptisch sind oder generell einfach nichts mit Konsolen zu tun haben wollen, es aber vielleicht mit der Rift/ Vive vergleichen möchten. Ich habe VR vorher nie wirklich getestet, kein PSVR, keine Vive und keine Rift. Das erste und einzige Mal bin ich mit VR durch mein Honor 7 und Google Cardboard in Berührung gekommen.

*-VERPACKUNG-
*
Die PSVR kommt in einer schicken blauen Verpackung, wie man sie auch von der PS4 kennt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dieser Box befindet sich dann eine kleinere Box und darin noch 2 weitere kleinere Boxen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese wirken aber relativ stabil und durch das Styropor hat man das Gefühl, dass Kabel und Headset nicht durch den Karton geschleudert werden können.
Apropos Kabel, enthalten sind ca. 3-4 Kabel Verbindungskabel (darunter 1x Hmdi, 1x Usb auf Micro Usb), die Processing Unit, ein sehr großes Mikrofasertuch, eine Demo Blu Ray, Stereo In Ear Kopfhörer (wie sie auch einem Mittelklasse Smartphone beiligen könnten) und natürlich das Headset. 

*-PROCESSING UNIT-
*Die processing unit ist ein kleiner schwarzer Kasten (sieht aus wie eine mini ps4), der Headset mit PS4 verbindet. 4 Hdmi Anschlüsse, 1x Micro Usb und ein Anschluss für das Stromkabel. Außerdem befindet sich hinten ein Lüfter der ca den doppelten Durchmesser eines 2 Euro Stücks hat. Das HDMI Kabel, welches sich vorher in der PS4 befand muss abgemacht und mit der processing unit verbunden werden, das mitgelieferte hdmi Kabel wird dann mit unit und PS4 verbunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die unit ist wirklich sehr klein, Arm zum vergleich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die ganzen Kabel kann das auch schonmal zu einem ziemlichen Kabelsalat ausarten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*-PS4 Kamera 2016-
*Zur neuen Kamera möchte ich nicht viel sagen, außer, dass sie ihren Zweck erfüllt und ziemlich wackelig ist. Wer noch eine alte hat kann diese wahrscheinlich auch noch gut benutzen.

*-HEADSET-
*
Das Headset wirkt als wäre es komplett aus Plastik und Gummi, ist dafür aber auch schön leicht. Die Verarbeitungqualität wirkt sehr solide, nur die Gummiverkleidung an den Linsen sieht aus wie drangeklebt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der vordere Teil, sowie der Bügel lassen sich komplett verstellen, weshalb das Headset wohl vermutlich jedem passen dürfte. 
Hier sieht man nochmal die Linsen. Die Linsen wirken auf mich sehr groß, ob man sie aber dem Augenabstand anpassen kann habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*-HEADSET AUFGESETZT-

*Die PS4 muss erstmal ein Update herunterladen und neu starten, danach gibt es ein kleines Tutorial, welches beim Setup helfen soll.

Als ich die Brille dann tatsächlich aufgesetzt hatte, war ich ehrlich gesagt erstmal etwas ernüchtert, da die geringere Auflösung doch ziemlich auffällt und 1:1 wie bei meinem Google Cardboard und 1080p Handydisplay wirkt.
Die Pixel kann man leider quasi zählen.
Zusätzlich scheint die processing unit nicht mit einem A/V Receiver klarzukommen, ich höre weiterhin Musik aus meinen Boxen (mag aber auch an mir liegen)
Weiterhin fällt auf, dass die Processing unit ziemlich laut ist, selbst im idle Zustand wirkt sie lauter als die PS4 unter Last.


Positiv ist jedoch, dass mir das ''Fliegengitter'' welches bei Vive und Rift häufiger mal vorkommen soll in keinster Weise aufgefallen ist.
Außerdem positiv ist, dass man, sofern man kein VR fähiges Game zockt, automatisch in den Cinematic Mode kommt, der ungefähr so wirkt als würde man ca 1,5 meter vor einem 65 Zoll Tv sitzen*.
*Habe jetzt mal die VR Demos ausprobiert und muss schon sagen, dass die VR spielereien und die Interaktivität sehr beeindruckend sind.Die Zeit wird zeigen ob auch Entwickler solche Sachen bei vernünftigen Spielen unterstützen werden*.

Update13.10.*
Beyerdynamic dt 770 (und vermutlich jeder andeere größere geschlossene Kopfhörer) sind scheinbar nicht kompatibel mit dem Headset, da eine ziemlich große Lücke zwischen Ohr und Kopfhörer ist.

Playroom VR ausprobiert. Dort gibt es ein Jump n Run MiniGame dass mich ziemlich beeindruckt, da man sich aktiv umschauen muss um Secrets zu entdecken, außerdem lässt sich Farn etc ,,beiseite schieben''.
Die Demo von ,,Rigs'' also dieses Esport Battlemech Game enttäuscht, da man nur auf horizontaler Ebene, nicht aber auf vertikaler Ebene zielen kann. Außerdem respawnen die Gegner einfach alle 5 Sekunden und man mäht sie ohne Mühe mit 2 Knopfdrücken weg.
Die niedrige Auflösung fällt in VR Spielen nur selten auf, bei Netflix im Cinematic Mode gibt es auch nichts zu beanstanden. Bei ganz normalen spielen, wie z.b. The Crew ist es für mich aber beinahe unspielbar, weil alles flimmert und pixelig wirkt.

Tumble VR, Battlezone VR und Sportsbar VR zeigen mmn in welche Richtung VR einmal gehen, das Immersionsgefühl ist ziemlich stark.
Batman VR ist auch sehr immersiv, man hat wirklich das gefühl Batman zu sein :lol, allerdings ist es recht kurz und es sind viele Fuchtelspielchen dabei.

Die mitgelieferten Kopfhörer sind durchaus ok mmn und ich konnte nach wie vor kein Fliegengitter feststellen.
Ich kann das Headset 2 Std und wahrscheinlich länger ohne Probleme aufbehalten, es wird nie zu schwer und fängt auch nicht an zu drücken (dafür lässt es sich überall einfach zu gut einstellen).
Motion Sickness war bis jetzt auch kein Problem, außer bei Battlezone VR, wenn man sich umschaut und sich gleichzeitig mit dem Stick in eine andere Richtung bewegt (war trotzdem ok). 

Kurzes Zwischenfazit:

Pro:
+Immersion
+ Cinematic Mode für VoD (Kinofeeling)
+ 3D Audio mit jedem Kopfhörer
+ Verarbeitung und Gewicht des Headsets
+ VR Games (aber noch viel Gimmickkram)
+ Schönes OLED Display mit knackigen Farben
+ Präzises Headtracking

Neutral
+- Preis (Günstiger als die Konkurenz, aber trotzdem so teuer wie die ps4 pro) 

Contra
-Gummi am Headset bisschen instabil
-Auflösung des Headsets
-Cinematic Mode in normalen Games
-Größere Kopfhörer nicht verwendbar
-Processing Unit (Kabelsalat, sehr laut, muss immer angeschlossen bleiben auch wenn das Headset nicht benutzt wird)
-Wenige ,,richtige'' Games derzeit
-Wackelige PS4 Cam

Ich bereue den Kauf nicht, auch wenn ich ziemlich viel Vertrauen in den Erfolg von PSVR setze und hoffe, dass die Entwickler vernünftige Games dafür entwickeln werden in Zukunft. Resident Evil 7 ist ein erster guter Schritt. Wenn ich nur an Skyrim oder The Witness in VR denke...
460 € ist viel Geld, vorallem als Student. Aber ich hab schon so lange auf etwas ''frisches'' gewartet. Sich wieder einmal so richtig auf ein Stück Hardware freuen, auch wenn besagtes Stück Hardware nicht perfekt ist.

Das wars wahrscheinlich erstmal von meiner Seite, wenn ihr noch etwas wissen wollt, immer her damit.


----------



## twack3r (13. Oktober 2016)

Super Beitrag, Vielen Dank für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht!

Ich persönlich habe mir die PS4 Pro vorbestellt und werde mich mit Erhalt dieser Mitte November dann auch dem Kauf von PSVR widmen.

Persönlich spannend sind für mich der direkte Vergleich zu Rift und Vive die ich bereits habe und auch sehr häufig nutze.

PSVR hat Stand jetzt für mich den von Dir angesprochenen Vorteil des RGB Displays anstatt pentile wie bei Rift und Vive, was zu einer deutlich ansprechenderen Bildqualität führen sollte. Außerdem interessiert mich die Ergonomie des HMDs, hier hat aus meiner Sicht die PSVR ganz deutlich die Nase vorn, gefolgt von Rift und dann irgendwann der wie ich finde relativ unbequemen Vive.

Bei den Motion Controllern sind die bereits angesprochenen Nachteile aus PS Kamera und den alten Move Controllern mit Sicherheit eine echte Hürde und ich erwarte deutliche Vorteile bei Lighthouse und Constellation, wenn denn mal die touch Controller verfügbar sind.

Insgesamt ist PSVR für den gesamten VR Markt ein super Schritt und  2017 sollten dann auch dementsprechend die ersten AA und AAA Titel für den dringend notwendigen Content sorgen.

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Wenzman (13. Oktober 2016)

twack3r schrieb:


> Super Beitrag, Vielen Dank für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht!
> 
> Ich persönlich habe mir die PS4 Pro vorbestellt und werde mich mit Erhalt dieser Mitte November dann auch dem Kauf von PSVR widmen.
> 
> ...



Ich werde heute nochmal ein wenig das Gerät ausprobieren. Wäre auch super von dir zu hören, wenn du es in den Händen hälst, da du ja den direkten Vergleich zu Vive und Rift hast .
Hoffen wir, dass die Verkausfzahlen hoch genug sind und die Entwickler die PSVR mit ordentlichen Titeln versorgen. Derzeit sind es leider nur größtenteils Demos und Hampelspiele, aber das Potential ist unglaublich hoch. 
In 3-5 Jahren gibts dann vielleicht auch die PSVR 2 mit einem höher aufgelöstem Display.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich hätte die gerne sehr gerne für den PC! Ohne Processing Unit am besten nochmal für 50€ weniger. Man wird ja noch träumen dürfen 

Aber erst mal viel Spaß beim testen @TE!


----------



## gorgg (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe gelesen, dass der Cinematic Mode auch mit anderen HDMI-Geräten (erwähnt wurden PC und Wii-U) funktionieren soll...
Kannst Du das bei Gelegenheit einmal Testen?


----------



## Wenzman (13. Oktober 2016)

gorgg schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass der Cinematic Mode auch mit anderen HDMI-Geräten (erwähnt wurden PC und Wii-U) funktionieren soll...
> Kannst Du das bei Gelegenheit einmal Testen?


Hab ich am PC schon ausprobiert, funktioniert bei mir leider nicht, da das Headset einfach ,,aus'' bleibt. Vielleicht aber mit einem inoffiziellen Patch ? Eine Wii u habe ich leider nicht


----------



## amer_der_erste (13. Oktober 2016)

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (13. Oktober 2016)

Habe meinen Erfahrungsbericht auf 4p gestellt aber kann ihn hier gerne reinkopieren:


So, habe jetzt mein VR Erlebnis mit PSVR hinter mir.
War sehr spannend, interessant und erkenntnisreich.

Zur Brille

Ist schon gut verarbeitet für den Preis. Gewicht geht in Ordnung. Als mir kam es nach längerer Zeit nicht störend vor. Man kann sie auch gut einstellen.
Etwas negativ ist halt noch der ganze Kabelsalat. Wie viel man da anzustecken hat ist schon ordentlich gerade wenn die kleine Box dazuwischen hängt. An der Box stecken dann ganze 6 Kabel inklusive dem Netzteil. Das Ding hat einen kleinen Lüfter der schon gut zu tun hat und vor sich hinrauscht.
Problem ist dass das Kabel von der Brille recht kurz ist. Die Box muss also direkt neben einem liegen. (Nachtrag: Im Karton ist noch eine 3m Verlängerung bei größerem Sitzabstand)
Bildausgabe zum Monitor daneben klappt problemlos.

Zum Bildschirm. Reaktionsschnell genug ist der OLED Screen. Farben sind recht natürlich. Nucht übertrieben.
Insgesamt merkt man aber dass halt die Auflösung noch viel zu gering ist. Allein das Forum hier über die PS4 aufgerufen kann man kaum was vernünftig lesen. Es strengt dann auch die Augen an. Fliegengitter ist leicht zu erkennen wenn man darauf achtet. Eher sind große einfarbige Flächen etwas unstimmig. Graue Straßenbelag z.B. in DriveClub weist grün-dunkle Bildpunkte auf.
Es fällt halt auf wenn man darauf achtet. Nach einer gewissen Spielzeit ist man aber eh abgelenkt.

Die Bewegung wird sehr gut erfasst. Kamera muss aber schon stück weg sein. Nach auf den Bürotisch reicht fast nicht.


Nun zum Spieleeindruck.
Die kleinen Minigames sind ganz witzig und zeigen zum Teil welches Potzenzial in VR steckt. Da kann man schon Einiges machen. Weiter gehen als das klassische Spielkonzept.

Nun zu DriveClub VR. Erstmal muss man sich wirklich mit Gleichgewichtssinn daran gewöhnen. Das Game kann einem schon etwas zusetzen. Gerade wenn man über Kuppen fährt spürre ich es etwas im Magen. Muss sich einfach daran gewöhnen. Schlecht wurde mir nicht. Freundin hat es aber weniger gefallen.
Optisch hat mich der Titel leider etwas ernüchtert. Da sieht man warum Sony wohl wirklich die Pro bringt.
Technik funktioniert sauber beim Fahren und es macht auch Spaß. Trotzdem sieht das Game in der Brille aus als wenn man ein PC Game in 800x600 laufen lässt und 15cm mit der Nase am Monitor klebt.
Texturen sind sehr einfach gehalten. Autos haben sehr viel Kantenflimnern bzw. Ausfransungen an der Karosserie.
Auf den Tacho braucht man gar nicht versuchen was zu lesen da alles nur ein Pixelallerei ist. Ebenso Straßenschilder. Sache ist auch dass das Game gewisse Dinge nicht scharf stellt. Lenkrad ist recht verschwommen. Wenn man versucht es unbewusst mit den Augen scharf zu stellen wirkt es anstrengen. Man muss sich nur auf das Geschehn durch die Windschutzscheibe konzentrieren.
Was positiv ist sind gewisse 3D Effekte. Alles was so entgegenfliegt hat schon was.
Leider fällt halt der Rest der Optik gegenüber dem normalen DriveClub ab. Alles ein Tribut an die nötig hohe Framerate.
Dafür zieht halt die Landschaft ohne Nachziehen an einem vorbei. Die Technik von Sony funktioniert und man muss Respekt gaben dass es die Hardware überhaupt packt.
Trotzdem denke ich jetzt erst recht dass bei Games abseits Comicoptik die Power der Pro nötig ist.
Ihr müsst es einfach selber sehen und beurteilen. Mancher wird es sonst nicht glauben.

Kinomodus für normale Games funktioniert tadellos. Man kann das Bild in 3 Größen regeln.
Es wirkt schon beeindruckend von der Größe aber die Bildschärfe fehlt halt komplett im gegensatz was auf dem Monitor los ist.

Ich hoffe Sony hat Erfolg und VR kann sich gut weiterentwickeln.

Leuten die optisch nicht zu viel verlangen werden durchaus von der Spielerfahrung beeindruckt sein. Jeden der PSVR kauft wirklich viel Spaß damit.

Ich werde persönlich noch warten. Mehr als 1-2 Stunden finde ich es etwas anstrengend.

Möchte die Erfahrung nicht missen. VR hat tolle Ansätze. Wird sicherlich interessante Games kommen. Noch brauche ich es nicht weil es garantiert nicht so oft genutzt wird.


----------



## Redrudi (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe für mich entschlossen noch ein Jahr zu warten.Hört sich interressant an aber ausgereift ist es noch nicht.Sollen sie noch ordentlich rumbasteln daran.


----------



## Wenzman (14. Oktober 2016)

Cinematic Mode am PC funktioniert mittlerweile. Aber nach wenigen Minuten müsste man den ,,Bildschirm'' repositionieren und das geht am PC scheinbar nicht.


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. Oktober 2016)

tolles gerät 

frage mich, ob die psvr irgendwann mal per custommtreiber mit dem pc kompatibel gemacht werden könnte?


----------



## ShadowBear40K (14. Oktober 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> tolles gerät
> 
> frage mich, ob die psvr irgendwann mal per custommtreiber mit dem pc kompatibel gemacht werden könnte?



Hab gelesen, dass der PC das Headset als Monitordevice erkennt. Dauert sicher nicht lang, bis es mit steamVR kompatibel ist.


----------



## Gamer4k (16. Oktober 2016)

Wenzman schrieb:


> Cinematic Mode am PC funktioniert mittlerweile. Aber nach wenigen Minuten müsste man den ,,Bildschirm'' repositionieren und das geht am PC scheinbar nicht.



Wenn du einfach über die PS4 repositionierst!? Die sollte doch weiterhin mit laufen, oder nicht?


----------



## KhajiitGirl (24. Oktober 2016)

Bin bis jetzt wirklich super zufrieden mit der PlayStation VR; auch wenn ich noch einige Probleme mit Motion Sickness habe (bin aber auch ein Sensibelchen XD) 
Die Verbindung mit PC, Xbox One und WiiU klappt zwar, bietet aber (momentan) nicht viel; ich persönlich nutze die PS VR aber sowieso nur in Verbindung mit der PS 4.


----------

